# BLUE eyed horses!



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 10, 2007)

I love blue eyes & I think that those horses with bright blue eyes are beautiful! I would love to see pics..






~Autumn


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2007)

The only horses I currently own who have blue eyes are my perlino Buckeroo bred ladies below.

*Erica's Double Dipped*maternal sister to "Sweetie" below, granddaughter of BTU

sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito and

in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck, a buckskin Buckeroo son






*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

paternal sister to "Double" above, granddaughter of BTU

sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito

will be bred to our champion double bred Buckeroo stallion, Destiny, in the spring






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*

maternal sister to "Double" above, granddaughter of Buckeroo

sired by Little Kings Big City Buck

will be shown in 2008


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh I love blue eyes =)

Here is my mare, Sweetwaters Little Dippers Duffy!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Blue eyes are my favorite as well....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I have a 2 cremello mares, a cremello stallion, all with blue eyes, my overo stallion has one blue eye, my pintaloosa has 2 blue eyes, I have a chestnut tovero with blue eyes, and a black tovero with blue eyes, and one black tovero with 1 blue eye, China Doll a 2007 filly has a blue eye. I wish I had pics of all their beautiful eyes, but I only have a few right now........Oh and of course I raise Ivory donkeys with Blue eyes!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here are a couple of them:[/SIZE]


----------



## Meavey (Sep 10, 2007)

My pretty Dance



:


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 10, 2007)

I love blue eyes too ! I finally got my own blue eyed colt this summer , he is a light palomino and his name is still pending but the Registered name will be Motley Meadows Gold N Opportunity and we are still working on his call name but it looks like he will be just " Baby" .



:



:


----------



## vvf (Sep 10, 2007)

I love blue eyes too.

Here are a couple of our stallions with blue eyes

Spirit Thunders Golden Phantom






Reeces Night Hawk


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 10, 2007)

we have a few blue eyes minis.We love the blue eyes as well.

Dusty our 29.75 inches stud(cremello pinto)






echo our blue eyed pinto stud(bay/white pinto)






kiowa blue eyed yearling colt






kutie cremello mare






lace homozygous black/white pinto mare both blue eyes.






panda has both blue eyes this is her 2007 filly that has two brown eyes.






Rocket our gelding broke to cart both blue eyes.He is for sale






brook one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's one of our offspring Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss "Zoey" She has 2 blue eyes here's here as a weanling.











~Jessica


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 10, 2007)

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa93/sh...is/DSC00534.jpg

bald face and 2 blue eyes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is Reeces Native Hawk. He is a "rescue" I picked up 10 days ago. Lots of scabs and owies, but he is looking better every day. This photo was taken a couple of days after I got him home. And he is also a charming fellow! He is my first blue-eyed horse.


----------



## REO (Sep 11, 2007)

These are our horses that have blue eyes!

Lotto (stallion w/ both blue eyes)






Indy (colt w/ both blue eyes)






Taxi (mare w/ both blue eyes)






Muffy (mare w/ both blue eyes)






Queenie (mare w/ both blue eyes)






Lotto daughter (both blue eyes)






Lotto daughter (both blue eyes)






Lotto daughter (both blue eyes)






Lotto daughter (both blue eyes)






Lotto daughter (one blue eye)






Topper colt (one blue eye)






Magic (stallion w/ one blue eye)


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 11, 2007)

Rope - Perlino Appy Both Blue Eyes






Sapphire - Sorrel Carrying Splash Overo 1 Blue Eye






Allure - Smokey Grullo Pinto Carrying Splash Overo (I think)






Camo (Just for Fun)



:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 11, 2007)

PaintNmini's Camo is the coolest looking dog ever!



:



:



:

Ashley


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

I have two with two blue eyes:

Reflections What A Star, 2 year old mare:






Redrock C Me Now, 2 year old stallion (he's for sale, so probably won't be able to post him next time a blue eyed thread comes up!)






I had a filly born this year with two blue eyes, but she's recently been sold even though she hasn't been weaned yet. You can see her on my website on the Foals page. Her name is 3C Chargers Simply Neon.


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are my two Blue eyed boys



love them to bits



:


----------



## Leeana (Sep 12, 2007)

Coco has two blue eyes















LTD's White Chief also has two blue eyes as well



. Although you cannot see them well, im sorry. Will try to find a close up on his face



.











Forgive he winter fuzzys on him

[imghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a396/KalsChick07/Chiefpinkhalter.jpg[/img]


----------



## Kendra (Sep 12, 2007)

Recently sold our yearling filly who had a blue eye (but we liked her in spite of it!).

So this is the only one with blue eye's we have now!






Samis Ovation De Banana


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 12, 2007)

What some beautiful horses in this post. I also love blue eyes. Here's ours...

Hope big horses count too



: Here's my Big Blue. We adopted him from HSUS several years ago. 17hh Paint horse gelding.






Enchantress as a weanling, one blue eye, one brown.






Baby Dolly, one of our three little dwarf adopted girls. One blue, one brown with a blue strip.






Sweet Medicine, our American Indian Horse pony, standing here with Renegade and Jewel.






And pretty Dreama


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 12, 2007)

I have one blue eyed horse. Dell Tera's Long Term #2 He is a silver dapple splash tovero


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

There's only one blue eye in my herd, but it's pretty
















Jessi

Oh, I do have a pair of blue eyes, here...  (and also my hubby!)


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 13, 2007)

Our blue eyed Mommy, Zoe






Her first blue eyed daughter, Zena






One blue eyed daughter Zuni


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 14, 2007)

My Mom has a pretty blue eyed mare, her name is Sky










Mom bred her to Erica's Prince Charming who is a gorgeous sorrel stud with two blue eyes. I wonder if we'll get a blue eyed baby??


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's is my kids' gelding, Mickey Blue Eyes.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 14, 2007)

CLOSE UP OF OUR CREMELLO PINTO EYES


----------



## Doobie (Sep 15, 2007)

*Trehernes Ghostly Obsession*






My new, soon to be gelding, Ghost is to be my Dad's driving boy when he becomes of age.

Those eyes just make you melt !!!


----------



## BanditGal (Oct 9, 2007)

This is Bandit. He's gonna be my herd sire next Spring. I can't wait to see his foals.


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are our Blue eyed babies

[SIZE=14pt]Daisy Mae!![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]WindChaser!![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Sassy!![/SIZE]


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 9, 2007)

Traveler has two blue eyes! They are beautiful!

Lyn


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 9, 2007)

my pony Skeye (because she has "eyes of sky")











this is her whole self since the other pictures were so close to see the eyes

(well except for her legs hiding in the tall grass LOL)


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 10, 2007)

PaintNminis said:


> Camo (Just for Fun)
> 
> 
> 
> :


Oh my GOSH I want Camo! I have never seen a dachsund (assuming Camo's a dachsund?) with gorgeous, stunning blue eyes!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's my blue eyed boy, Tee. I am a sap for blue eyes!!!

This is my favorite picture from last winter.


----------

